# Parking at Dover Castle -update



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're hoping to visit Dover Castle en route to France this year.

The website is not very helpful for van owners and I've e-mailed English Heritage but got no reply. We thought we would leave the van in the Dover Priory station car park and take the bus but Dover Priory regret there are height barriers on their car park. There is coach parking at Dover Castle but that might be off limits for motorhomes.

Can anyone tell us about parking up there or suggest anywhere close by to park while we visit ? We don't know Dover other than from the M23 to the docks.

Thanks

G


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We took our MH there and parked about 2/3 years ago. Unless you have a particularly large RV you should be ok. 

Jan


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I visited the castle a couple of years ago and there is plenty of room for parking motorhomes.I'm an english heritage member so it was free so dont know charges if your not but definatley worth a visit
Rob
Have checked charges Grizzley
up til 31 july 2009 £10 adult,£8.00 concession,£5.00 child,£25 family
from august 1 £13.40 adult,£11.40 concession,£6.70 child,£33.50 family
open most days10 til 6 last admission 1 hour before closing price includes guided secret wartimes tunnels tour
hope this helps


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

baldybazza said:


> We took our MH there and parked about 2/3 years ago. Unless you have a particularly large RV you should be ok.
> 
> Jan


Jan, thank you very much . Good news indeed.

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi G

we wanted to visit and, from memory, we were to high at 3.13 metres to get in.

Most certainly the information we received on the phone from English Heritage at Dover castle meant that we did not visit.

I will have a look on the website to see if my memory is jogged!

edit. on the website coach parking is 800 metres up the road from the castle so there is access problems for large vehicles. I would ring them for further info.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hmmm...looks like I'd better badger English Heritage a bit more. We are members so don't have to pay.

Now if only we could leave the van in the docks...!

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

G

isn't there parking at the White cliffs thingy on the cliffs above it? National Trust I think? Sorry - rambling thoughts....


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

With reference to the National Trust White Cliffs.

Parking with a motorhome is no problem. The car park is terraced and the attendant recommended we went as high as possible with the truck. Some of the lower terraces are only suitable for cars.

It would be a long walk back to the castle from their I would think!


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Went last summer in a Bessacar 560
No problems getting in.

Space for motorhomes near Naffi, if full they park you in the car park.

Was made very welcome.

Well worth a visit.

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

christopherobin said:


> Went last summer in a Bessacar 560
> No problems getting in.
> Was made very welcome.
> Well worth a visit.
> Chris


Excellent...Day 1 sorted.

Thanks

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

mmm...that is interesting :roll: 

Wonder if I spoke to someone who gave me duff info.. :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Finally English Heritage at Dover Castle got back to me and this is their rather puzzling reply:

_Unfortunately, due to the size of your vehicle we will not be able to allow you to park in on site as it will not get under the drawbridge gates. There are well sign posted car parks in the town that are not too far away to walk up to the Castle. I believe that there is a local bus service that stops not far from the entrance of the Castle but where the stops to get on this are in relation to the car parks I'm not sure. The local tourist information centre number is 01304 205108 and hopefully they will be able to provide a map and information on charges. Alternatively the English Heritage web site has a local map which should highlight the locality of the car parks nearest to the site._

Our van is the lower than the standard height ( it is lowline) so be warned !

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi G

This is strange.

christopherrobin and others got in, I was told by EH the same as you :roll: 

totally confused


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> totally confused


Quite...I've just written back and asked if we can use the coach park or park near the Naafi, as others seem to have done.

Either they've got our height totally wrong or they have altered the access road there. I don't know the place.

G

Stop Press: Prompt reply:

_I have spoken to a colleague who has informed me that your vehicle cannot be wider or higher than three meters. If your vehicle is smaller than this then you can enter the site but must park in the public car parks as all parking outside of the NAAFI building is prohibited due to the route taken by the Land Train._


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just spoken to my Sis who retired last year from working at Dover Castle.

She has no idea of height (bless her!) but says a hi-top Transit can get through the gate. If you can't make it through the gate then the 'old boys' on the gate will re-direct you to a suitable parking place outside.

*NB. At the moment only half the castle is open due to refurbishment works. The Keep will not be fully open until August and at the moment there is not much for visitors to see or do.*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Just spoken to my Sis who retired last year from working at Dover Castle.
> ]


Thanks to you, and thanks to your sister.

I think, considering that, we'll give it a miss this year and save the castle for our next trip to Dover. We'll do a recce perhaps on foot to look at the entrance.

G


----------

